
The Relaunch: Orbital ATK sees its future riding on a new launch this week - Hooke
http://www.popularmechanics.com/space/a18363/orbital-cygnus-return-to-flight/
======
avmich
As often the case with articles about technology in mass media, some details
are off.

I'm not sure what was found to be the cause of the rocket failure with
previous Antares launch. What I am sure about is that NK-33 was never ever
used in Soviet space program. And when it actually was used - two years ago -
in Russian space program on Soyuz 2-1v rocket - it worked as intended.

